# CPT Code 33224



## dscham (Nov 20, 2012)

Could anyone pls adivse what is an acceptable ICD9 code for CPT coded 33224 that falls under the 00.53 diagnosis procedure #?  Thank You.


----------



## jewlz0879 (Nov 20, 2012)

There are quite a few and depending on carrier you could encounter more or less, contingent upon LCD policy, if one exits. And also based upon what the physician documented for the procedure. 

413.0, 413.1, 413.9, 414.8, 414.9, 425.4, 425.8, 426.0, 426.10, 426.11, 426.12, 426.13, 426.2, 426.3, 426.4, 426.51, 426.52, 426.53, 426.54, 426.6, 426.7, 426.89, 426.9, 427.0, 427.1, 427.2, 427.31, 427.32, 427.41, 427.42, 428.22, 428.23, 428.30, 428.31, 428.32, 428.33, 428.40, 428.41, 428.42, 428.43, 428.9, 746.84, 746.86, 996.01, 996.04, 996.09, 996.61, 996.72, 997.1, V45.01, V45.02, V53.31, V53.32.


----------



## dscham (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you so much.  I don't believe an LCD exists.  I really appreciate this!


----------

